# .22 Hornet loads



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

I just picked up a .22 hornet ruger. Not much available in factory ammo. Does anybody have some favorite handloads that have worked well in this cal? Thanks in advance


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats the only reason I don't own the same rifle, I got a ruger 10/22 win magnum instead I love it but sometimes wish I went with the Hornet. Sorry I did not help, but let me know what you think of the rifle!!??


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Pretty rifle but I am really not happy with the trigger pull, I think I cou;ld do chin ups on it. If anybody has any suggestions? Install a Timney?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got the same gun and really like. You're right the trigger needs some work but I've seen worse. Intend to have a gun smith work on my in the near future. The 22 Hornet is one of those caliber's that you can save a lot of money by reloading your own. Store bought ammo is pretty expensive. Three loads I've had good results with are a Hornady 35 grain V-Max ahead of 12.2 grains of H110 for 3,000 fps. Don't try to load the 40 grain V-Max as it is to long. Also a 45 grain Sierra SP Hornet with 13 grains of Lil'Gun for 2787 fps and the same Sierra 45 grain ahead of 10.5 grains of H110 for 2450 fpe. All of these loads have performed well in my rifle. I'm experimenting now with some 45 grain RNGC cast loads but haven settled on anything yet. My original intention for the cast lead loads were to keep them in the 1400-1600 fps range for occasional squirrel shooting but I don't know if that is going to pan out. Still, I've been able to drive the cast loads from 1600 fpe to 2200 fpe with pretty good results, but not what I'm looking for. I do have to go buy a digital scale and a powder trickler as the Hornet is so small and takes such fine powder increments a regular scale just isn't consistent.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Bore.224...........your choice of the 10/22 magnum was a good one. Have you seen what has happened to their resale value recently? I wish I would have bought a couple more when I had the chance!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I noticed that Ruger no longer has the 10/22 magnum listed on their websight. I guess they stopped making them? Now you got my attention what is the resale value????


----------

